
Study: Over 20 years, Silicon Valley workers’ median wage has fallen by 14% - ek750
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/study-over-20-years-silicon-valley-workers-median-wage-has-fallen-by-14/
======
WheelsAtLarge
And they will continue to go down. Infotech as an industry is no longer new.
The number of people being trained and automation will certainly bring about a
glut of workers relative to demand and reduce the wages.

------
boomboomsubban
Comparing against the peak of the dot com bubble seems like an interesting
choice.

------
cheez
This is why there is a push to teach everyone coding.

------
8bitsrule
Not a surprise, since the real wage of most American jobs has been flat for 50
years. _Boom times_ don't last.

------
bhengaij
Has it been adjusted for the living cost? Because I feel (without data) that
it would be much worse.

